# cooling fan overdrive



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

my comp runs great, almost all the time. sometimes when i watch streaming media on the net with my p2p software open, occasionally the fan will kick in to cool, yet not always. 

secondly, without fail, when i play games like call of duty 4 
(super hi-res etc.) 
my fan will always kick in. do you think this is a sensor issue, or that it really needs a better fan (power supply) or some other component. reason why im just not quite sure, is that my comp might be somewhat outdated, but it perfoms like a newer model in all aspects except the fan issue. 

maybe i just need a 512MB videocard or better...

rian


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

We can not help with any P2P realted things here

but the fan comes on because the computer is geting hot and it needs to get rid of heat. Games will always make the fans come on just becuse they take a lot of the CPU and graphics card and that produces a lot of heat. The fan on my old desktop woul come on randomly some times or if i was doing anything that created more heat then normal. 

It is a good idea to very year or so, depedning on the conditon the compuer is in and how much it is used, to open the case up and with compressed air clean all the dust off. This will prolong its life span and also keep it running like it was new. 

If you are that worried about it, you can download speed fan http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php and run that to see what temp itis running at. My laptop though is always a min of 40 degrees C and gets up to about 70 or 75 degrees under fullload.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

hey! thanks for your help snoop!

I don't recall asking for help with any p2p problems, it was a segway to help explain a scenario that occurs with my PC?

also, i assumed the fan was designed to cool components, since that's what it is designed to do.

yeah a compressed air can will probably help, i will get one and see what that does.

next, i'm yet to DL the speedfan app. i'll look into what that info provides

thanks again

rian


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

P2P thing is because this site is strict with that. And most computers now have 2 or 3 fans, one in the case, one for the PSU, and one on the CPU. 

Compressed ar will just blow a lot of dust out, so maybe take it outside first otherwise you have to clean up a mess.

also with speedfan, dont chnage anything since it can harm the computer if done wrong.


----------

